# Support voiture pour iPad Air



## bauwin.l (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai utiliser mon nouvel iPad Air comme GPS dans ma Renault ZOE, auriez-vous des recommandations à me faire ?
Il en existe sur plusieurs sites qui inspirent peu confiance ...

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée,

Laurent


----------

